# tarpon boat



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey guys, im looking at getting a small ( 20' - 26' ) inboard boat that I can use for near shore tarpon fishing as well as going out deep. I really want an inboard that has shallow draft as I have to dock it in 3' or so and go through shallow passes to get out. That being said I am leaning towards a Shamrock with a full keel such as their 22' open. I really like the open models but they dont make an open larger than 22 that has the full keel. My ideal boat would be their 246 open but dosnt come with a full keel from what I can tell. 

My question is.... Does anyone know of a boat that offers a full keel like the shamrock does that will protect in case of grounding??


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Find a used 26 open shamrock and re power and update.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Shamrock on Craigslist*

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/4606316060.html

Alan, have you seen this one on Craigslist?

Joe


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I bought a 26 Open Shamrock this season. Full keel, center console, open bow. I like it a lot. Beware that you will probably have to replace the transmission to add a trolling valve, approximately $5,000, after you buy it. The other option is to tow buckets or bags to slow you down, which is what I'm doing until the offseason. It works, but is a pain. You need to troll at 1.5-2 knots.

If you find one with a carb instead of fuel injection, you probably will not need the trolling valve. Those motors can be idled down slow enough.

Good luck. See you out there!


----------



## Irish_Jig (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I also am hoping to pick up a used Shamrock over the winter to use solely as a tarpon boat. I do not want it to do double duty as an offshore fisherman, etc. So my question is would a 20 ft Shamrock model be a good choice? Also, and not necessarily referring to Shamrocks here, do ya'll consider single diesel IB's as quiet as gas IB's?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Diesel inboards not as good as gas.... also, 20 foot shamrock tracks differently and darts around a lot... and not much cockpit room - go with a 26 if you can afford it, you'll be much happier.


----------



## Irish_Jig (Jul 12, 2012)

Short of a new custom build, which is not in my budget, I realize that the used Shamrocks are somewhat the "gold standard"...but does anyone have any comments on the old Topaz or Mako single gas IBs?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

A couple of guys here caught quite a few fish out of a Topaz before it was sold several years ago. They liked it a lot.

Only problem with the Topaz or Mako is the lack of a full keel. But that's not really a big deal if you're careful about where you're running. Good luck with the search.

I've caught tarpon behind an inboard diesel just fine. But I agree that an inboard gas straight shaft will raise more fish, and that's what I run now.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Interesting discussion. What is different about the gas over the inboard diesels that is so much better?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I had a 200 open shamrock and sold it. Not much fishing room behind the console.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, good info here! 

So does anyone know of other brands that have a full keel in the 22' - 28' range? Like the layout of the 26 open, just looking to see what all the options are.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Absolut said:


> Interesting discussion. What is different about the gas over the inboard diesels that is so much better?


I believe it is a harmonics difference. Low pitch rattle of a diesel (even modern common rail) versus a higher pitch, quieter gas engine.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Hunter said:


> I believe it is a harmonics difference. Low pitch rattle of a diesel (even modern common rail) versus a higher pitch, quieter gas engine.


A diesel rattles and clanks.... a gas boat doesn't. A cold molded/wood diesel boat is better than a all glass diesel. Speed is the big thing - diesels generally idle faster due to gear ratios etc. and most folks don't have trolling valves on them. A diesel still works... gotta get slow enough and pull baits further back. Gas is best.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

AlanKulcak said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys, good info here!
> 
> So does anyone know of other brands that have a full keel in the 22' - 28' range? Like the layout of the 26 open, just looking to see what all the options are.


Shamrock makes a 220 open.. or used to. Again, they don't track as nicely and less fishing room.

Nobody else makes a keeled production boat or has made one for a long time, other than shamrock.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

*23 Fish Nautique*

there's a couple for sale on trader


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

That teakwood would look alot better if he would wipe on some plain ole' transmission fluid........just say'in


----------

